# The ones that got away



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Let's hear about the setups that you sold or got stolen that you miss the most!

Here are mine:

Stolen: Alpine 7903, Infinity RS 5.25" components, Sennet Concepts 4X6 plates, A/D/S PQ10 amp, JL Audio 12W0 in a ported box. Super clean setup. So sad to see it jacked. Luckily the mids and A/D/S amp got recovered.

Sold with car: MB Quart QM 100 4" mids and tweets in the kicks, Infinity 5.25" RS midbass in the doors, JL 12W0 sub, Sony headunit with the RM-X25 joystick style wired remote, A/D/S PQ10 running the mids / highs, Orion Cobalt 260 running the sub, Coustic XM-5E crossover, and Alesis 230-MEQ EQ. What the hell was I thinking??


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Still have my 7903 , along with all my other HU's , Amps and speakers
Never sold anything , never got anything stolen and in the last 20 years picked up a bunch of other goodies 

Cheers ..... Vin


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Celestion subwoofers. Sold them cheap too. 
Had a minty coustic amp-660 I should of held onto as well.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I miss the 7903 the most, but am not willing to pay what they go for today.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

I've seen some collections in here that make me drool , so I'm not teasing or trying to offend .... just sharing an image out of the pile 











The 7903 and 7380 below it share the same cage in one of my old cars and are swappable .
I still have 6 of the 8 cars I've owned since 1978 

Cheers .... Vin


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I still had my 7801 cd player even though it was having issues reading CDs when I sold it. And my RF Power 12.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

Eclipse 55090 and EPX2 Symmetry . Still kicking myself in the azz.


----------



## I'm not new (Feb 14, 2015)

Alpine 7904( I think ), non pull out version of the above 7903? Sold it but always liked the simplicity.
Coustic Amp 660 that I got for a bottle of crown. Sold to a friend to use in his crx to drive a pair of subs. Never used the other pair of channels, sounded good though. I was driving a standard cab Mazda b220 at the time and just couldn't find a place to stash that long amp.
An Eclipse cd player( first base model with ESN ). Sold it in the same Mazda under the condition the different "friend" give me some more cash when he could. Never saw any though.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

My OZ Audio 10 "Superman" subs, bought new back in the day. My favorite sub of alltime. Sold them when I thought I was "done" with car audio. 
One that got away...a Orion HCCA 2100 G4 (<<< read that last bit again) that was actually posted here and on Fleabay for sale. Incredibly rare and have never seen another one. 
Also wish I had never sold my black PPI Pro Mos 425 that I competed with back in the early 90's.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

vinman said:


> I've seen some collections in here that make me drool , so I'm not teasing or trying to offend .... just sharing an image out of the pile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I miss the days of these classic HU's. Easy to use & very easy on the eyes.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

stills said:


> Celestion subwoofers. Sold them cheap too.


Right!! I had a pair of the 12's, and a 15 in a ported box that was fantastic. Do you remember the chevelle demo car?


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

capea4 said:


> Right!! I had a pair of the 12's, and a 15 in a ported box that was fantastic. Do you remember the chevelle demo car?


Yep. Iirc it was silver. Had some Celestion mids & highs that never got produced.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

I would like an old Alpine just for the nostalgia factor.

I always wanted Oz subs and finally bought a pair of 250L's a few months back. I played with them and honestly they are the best subs I've ever heard in my life. I will NEVER sell them. Sorry you got rid of them. I'd like to buy some 180 components, and do an all Oz Superman system, but it is just not in the budget. 

At this point I'm mostly only interested in the speakers and amps from and old school perspective. I've bought a couple older headunits and processors, but was not overly impressed. I've found that new high end headunits have everything I want from a processing perspective.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

Buickmike said:


> I always wanted Oz subs and finally bought a pair of 250L's a few months back. I played with them and honestly they are the best subs I've ever heard in my life. I will NEVER sell them.


I had a pair of the 250L's as well. They won't take a ton of power but, then again I didn't think they needed a ton. I powered mine with two channels of the PPI Pro Mos 425 in bridged mode at 2 ohm. They were in a box where each saw 1 cu. ft. gross and they were amazing. That enclosure probably wasn't exactly what they needed either. 
It seemed to me their low moving mass combined with a high sensitivity was their secret and they seemed to play low and punchy with little effort. Try them with some well recorded Jazz and you will be blown away. Not the best for hip hop or rap but, awesome on dynamic soundtracks, rock and as I said, jazz.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

In a vented enclosure they absolutely rock with everything. We had them at Incredible Universe (bonus points for anyone that remembers that place) and the demo room had them vented and the vented 12 would keep up with the S15a's and sounded better doing it. Larger enclosure, 2.25ft^3 IIRC, but I'd give up the space to run them vented. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

Old 5**** series alpines


----------

